# Goodies!!!



## ElixirIce (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys! Well... my other hobby is making goodies.  Just made this today and I'm just dying to show someone! haha... they're "cake truffles"! Next time there's a slippertalk social I'm there with all the goodies you guys want!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

You do have my shipping address don't you? Write "Live Orchids" on the outside of the box, and my wife will completely ignore it when it comes. 

Mmmmmmm, cake truffles. :drool:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2006)

That settles it, I vote the slippertalk social be held immediately!

Jon
________
Jaguar Ss100 Specifications


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> That settles it, I vote the slippertalk social be held immediately!
> 
> Jon



I'm in! 
Where is it? Ecuador? Minneaopolis? Someone make a decision please...


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey send me some!!!! :drool:


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm diabetic so I'll sell my share for a price! Marco,Heather ,John????First comes first served! No exceptions.:rollhappy:


----------



## lienluu (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Where is it? Ecuador? Minneaopolis? Someone make a decision please...



Tzaneen, a town in the Limpopo Province of South Africa.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Are they cake or truffles? I bet you could trade them for some plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm in!
> Where is it? Ecuador? Minneaopolis? Someone make a decision please...


Michigan. Lansing area. Wacousta, to be exact!

Yummmmmm!


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 21, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> I'm diabetic so I'll sell my share for a price! Marco,Heather ,John????First comes first served! No exceptions.:rollhappy:



Haha! I'm diabetic too! None for us, all for you guys! Some people call them cake truffles just to sound special  other people just call them cake balls. They're cake with a bunch of goodies mixed in and then shaped into a ball and dipped in chocolate :drool: 
Maybe I should make a Christmas list


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 21, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> ... Write "Live Orchids" on the outside of the box, and my wife will completely ignore it when it comes. ...




*Do you realize how lucky you are?* There are so many poor guys out there who are forced to keep their orchid acquisitions so clandestine that a box marked like that would result in a situation that makes a visit from the Grand Inquisitor seem like less hassle.

When a box of orchids arrives here, I have to be sure it's really my own order because I provide "safe house" services for at least 3 others who can't afford getting caught buying more orchids.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 21, 2006)

:drool: :drool: mmmmmmmmm..... I am drooling........ ME WANT.....

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Sep 21, 2006)

yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdub (Sep 21, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> *Do you realize how lucky you are?*



That's exactly what I thought when I read John's post!! Same deal here. I have the perfect system to have packages delivered while she is at work. And since I'm sticking to compact plants and seedlings right now, I'm doing better than I thought I would. :evil:

Mmmmmm....balls. I mean cake balls! Yeah, cake balls.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmmmm... that looks tastey  I have a bit of a sweet tooth.

- Matthew


----------



## gore42 (Sep 21, 2006)

> When a box of orchids arrives here, I have to be sure it's really my own order because I provide "safe house" services for at least 3 others who can't afford getting caught buying more orchids.



Oh oh... I need a safe house! How close are you to Fort Collins? j/k

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Here she comes. Quick, hide the box. Reminds me of my favorite line in my current relationship: she said to me "what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine." OW!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> *Do you realize how lucky you are?*



I'm lucky I don't live with my SO yet. I share a paypal account with her thats connected to her bank account. (cause im way to lazy to setup one on my own) I gave her money to keep a balance in the account for me but I try to use it sparingly. Cause id get the whole "you're buying plants again!"


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

I used to be an expert at hiding boxes (have plants delivered on trash pickup day) and sneaking in plants. The key is to have so many plants that one more (or 10 more) go un-noticed, or, you can re-arrange your growing areas the same day. That sometimes works. 

If all else fails, move out.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

After my last forced purge, we came to an agreement. I can have four shelves worth of plants, and no more. I have to haul all the equipment every time we move, by myself. 

My shelves are now full. I have had to get rid of some plants I never thought I wanted to part with, but for the most part, I think it's a fair bargain. 

Now, what the hell am I going to do when I find a new orchid I just have to have?


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 21, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> After my last forced purge, we came to an agreement. I can have four shelves worth of plants, and no more. I have to haul all the equipment every time we move, by myself.
> 
> My shelves are now full. I have had to get rid of some plants I never thought I wanted to part with, but for the most part, I think it's a fair bargain.
> 
> Now, what the hell am I going to do when I find a new orchid I just have to have?




I'll trade you some of your plants for cake balls  At least there will be no evidence


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

ElixirIce said:


> I'll trade you some of your plants for cake balls  At least there will be no evidence



John how are you gonna pass up that offer! oke: look at those truffels. :drool:


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

I think I like the name Cake Truffels better than Cake Balls. How bout Cake BonBons? That's a snack I am secure enough in my manhood to eat.


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 21, 2006)

I like cake truffles better than cake balls too. I had flashbacks of being made fun of in a kindergarten play ground  Any one else want to nominate a name?


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> I used to be an expert at hiding boxes (have plants delivered on trash pickup day) and sneaking in plants. The key is to have so many plants that one more (or 10 more) go un-noticed, or, you can re-arrange your growing areas the same day. That sometimes works.
> 
> If all else fails, move out.



Looks like i need to move out then! haha... my plants come in by hand and go straight to my room without ANYONE seeing anything, and i still get busted for getting another plant. How the heck do they do that? Mom's know EVERYTHING.


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

ElixirIce said:


> I like cake truffles better than cake balls too. I had flashbacks of being made fun of in a kindergarten play ground  Any one else want to nominate a name?



I was going to say 'cake bites', or morsels....I don't know, balls seems somehow insufficient, and truffles more reminiscent of candy. They need a sexier name.


----------



## TADD (Sep 21, 2006)

They need a sexier name...... Oh Really.....


Tasty Balls? Goody Balls? Dingleberries? Mmmm mMM Good Balls? :evil:

"I wanna dip my balls in it".... You guys remember the State Comedy Show.....


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

TADD said:


> They need a sexier name...... Oh Really.....



Yes. Please keep working at it, we aren't there yet. And, it's awfully amusing!


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

if they were dingleberries i think they need fruit in there and need to be a bit more colorful


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 21, 2006)

Cake-o-spheres! 

Cake-o-spheres! Cake-o-spheres!
When your kiddies are crying tears
Cake-o-spheres! Cake-o-spheres!
Make them smile from ear to ear
Cake-o-spheres! Cake-o-spheres!
Mommy and Daddy are drinking beers
Cake-o-spheres! 
Cake-o-spheres!
CAKE-O-SPHERES!


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 22, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Cake-o-spheres!
> 
> Cake-o-spheres! Cake-o-spheres!
> When your kiddies are crying tears
> ...



wow... they have they're own theme song


----------



## Park Bear (Sep 22, 2006)

cdub said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I read John's post!! Same deal here. I have the perfect system to have packages delivered while she is at work. And since I'm sticking to compact plants and seedlings right now, I'm doing better than I thought I would. :evil:
> 
> Mmmmmm....balls. I mean cake balls! Yeah, cake balls.



I have a separate PO Box for orchid purchases among other things, but this is because no one is home and one of my orchids buddies works at my post office.

To keep on subject: I am a Vegan and I will trade my truffles at the social for a paph or bulbo.

Your presentation of the truffles is wonderful....you really have some talent :clap:


----------

